# FR: good at football



## jamie-burns

Bonjour a tous

Je me demande comment évaluer les capacités en français, pour exemple, comment traduire les phrases suivantes en anglais:

_you are rubbish at cricket
he is quite good at football_

et ainsi la suite.  Je vous proposerais quelque chose, cependant j'ai aucune idée même comment faire une tentative!

Jamie


----------



## Guill

Tu es nul *au* cricket. Il est assez bon *au* foot.

That's when it refers to entertainments. For subjects in which you have to think, you'd say *en* :

Il est bon *en* mathématiques. Il n'est pas très bon *en* rédaction. Je suis nul *en* ondes magnétiques (as an example when it doesn't refer to a whole subject, but part of it).


----------



## KennyHun

Et avec fort, utiliseriez-vous également la préposition à ou plutôt en ? "Il est fort au foot." "Il est fort en foot."


----------



## JClaudeK

KennyHun said:


> "Il est fort *en* foot."



Comme "être fort en thème".


----------



## yuechu

Est-ce que "fort au foot" se dirait aussi ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Alors que la préposition _en_ va bien pour les disciplines scolaires comme les mathématiques ou les thèmes, je trouve qu'elle ne convient pas bien pour les disciplines sportives. En tout cas, je ne dirais jamais _Il est fort en foot_ ; uniquement _Il est bon/doué au foot_.


----------



## janpol

Je dirais : Il est doué pour le football.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en effet une autre possibilité. En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas de préférence particulière entre _au_ et _pour le_ dans ce cas.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mais "être doué pour" est plus couramment utilisé pour introduire un infinitif, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, les deux sont aussi courants l'un que l'autre.

TLFi, s.v. _doué_ :


> [Avec un compl. prép. _pour_ indiquant le domaine ou l'activité où se manifeste le don] *Doué pour qqc.* Qui a des aptitudes particulières pour (quelque chose).
> − [Le compl. est un subst.] _Peu doué pour les études, doué pour les activités abstraites._ _Homme d'action, et merveilleusement doué pour l'éloquence populaire_ (Bremond, _Hist. sent. relig.,_ t. 3, 1921, p. 602)._ Il y a du travail à faire, c'est tout. Et il faut faire celui pour lequel on est doué_ (Sartre, _Mains sales,_ 1948, 6e tabl., 2, p. 234)._ Je ne suis pas doué pour les regrets_ (Beauvoir, _Mandarins,_ 1954, p. 43).
> − [Le compl. est un inf.] _Doué d'une grande facilité pour peindre et composer_ (Delécluze, _Journal,_ 1828, p. 481)._ On est doué pour souffrir comme on est doué pour la musique_ (Valéry, _Corresp._ [avec Gide], 1912, p. 426). _J'étais pas doué pour apprendre_ (Céline, _Mort à crédit,_ 1936, p. 287).


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ok. Mais seriez-vous aussi disposé à dire "il est doué pour les maths" que "doué en maths" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas avec _maths_, mais dans d'autres cas certainement.


----------



## olivier68

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas dit que je ne le dirais pas… J'ai seulement répondu à la question de savoir si je serais « aussi disposé » à employer _pour_ que _en_ avec _maths_. La réponse est non : je dis beaucoup plus volontiers _doué *en* maths_ que _doué *pour les* maths_.

Je dirais en revanche volontiers de quelqu'un qu'il est _doué *pour* le calcul mental_.

Quant au pourquoi, je dirais que je préfère _en_ avec les *disciplines* (comme les mathématiques), mais _pour_ avec les *aptitudes* particulières.


----------



## olivier68

OK. Je comprends la nuance que vous faites (distinction disciplines/aptitudes).


----------

